# buy a car, get a free iPad



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Promotion by a local auto dealership group: http://www.koons.com/index.htm?q=koons+ford&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&client=firefox-a


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

Hyundai's deal isn't even a promotion.  Every Equus sold comes with an iPad with the user's manual pre-loaded, in lieu of a paper manual.


----------

